# ASUS Q302L Touchpad Detection



## lcronos (Feb 23, 2021)

Hi

I am running FreeBSD on an Asus Q302L and am having some problems with the touchpad. Specifically, it seems the touchpad is being detected as a "Generic PS/2 Mouse" so  Xorg's synaptics driver winds up not being used. I've seen some other (old) threads on the forum where people have had similar issues, but have not had any luck in fixing it (the most promising thread is from 6 years ago, and it looks like the result was porting some code from OpenBSD over).

For starters, is there a good way to find out exactly who the manufacturer for the touchpad is? Asus's website isn't exactly helpful there. I've tried the steps for getting Elantech and Synaptics code to work, but have not had any luck with either.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------

